# Kitchen worktop - chip repair



## RogerS (24 Mar 2006)

Overenthusiastic screwdriving + overpowered screwdriver = small chip out of top of worktop = air blue with anglo-saxon epithets.

I'm not going to replace the worktop but any suggestions as to how to conceal said stupidity?

Also...any suggestions as to cleaning up the edges after sticking on the edge trim at the end of the run? Surprised to find that I have to use Evostik to apply trim to worktop...rather than iron-on...but perhaps I'm out of touch. Very brittle..therefore sanding down seems the best option but any recommendations?


----------



## martyn2 (24 Mar 2006)

deepening on the size of chip B&Q do a repair kit but it is expensive £6.00 or so for what it is. I have got the same problem :x so I need to look at :roll: So this post will be of intressed to me. BTW i just swore a lot 

Martyn


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Mar 2006)

Roger, 

For trimming laminate I have generally used a finely set, sharp block plane with the blade honed at a steeper angle than normal. If the worktop butts up against the wall you will need to use something else for the last bit. I've sometimes used a file - Cintride used to do one that was tungsten carbide coated, rough on one side and smooth on the other. The smooth side works well for this sort of job when its a bit worn, I find. Also used one of their hand sanders with interchangeable carbide coated metal sanding sheets - again the fine grade when it's a bit worn.

Hope this helps.

Sorry, can't help with the chip but I wonder if something like Isopon which is used for filling on car bodywork would work if you could find some way of adding some dye to get the colour right?

Paul


----------



## RogerS (24 Mar 2006)

Thanks guys for the suggestions.

I also came across reference to this product (posted by Jasonb on the Screwfix forum) Colorfill


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Mar 2006)

Hi Roger

Trend do a kit for worktop repairs. Toolshopdirect have the Trend Fill & Seal at 4.11 inc.vat.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Argee (24 Mar 2006)

I've used one of *these* quite successfully - with the edging glued and trimmed *before* installing the worktop. I think Homebase stocks them. HTH

Ray.


----------



## jasonB (24 Mar 2006)

Yes colorfill is your best option, B&Q keep some colours to suit their worktops and screwfix do a raneg of about 9 colours that you should be able to get a match with. If not Woodfit do the whole range you will need to tell them the maker and colour of the W/T.

Block plane, file or laminate trimmer all work for the edging, finish with a bit of 180g paper round a sanding block.

Jason


----------



## RogerS (3 Apr 2006)

This is getting tricky. Woodfille, not unreasonably, ask for the exact colour of my worktop (starting with a CF). Magnet gave me a number but it didn't start with CF and so was NBG. Magnet tell me that their worktops are made by Arama? but I can't locate them. Anyone know of Arama?

You would think that Cream Silk wasn't that awkward a colour...Oh.OK..I know, I know...depends on how many JND's I'm prepared to tolerate.


----------



## RogerS (4 Apr 2006)

Having gone round the houses on this and drawn a blank in getting the right CF number from the manufacturers, I have found a company called:

Colour Products Ltd
Unit 5
Tilehouse Farm, Bird Green Lane, Fifield, Essex, CM5 0PN

who, if I send in a sample, will match it up for me.

Fingers crossed


----------

